# Weird Hedgie Laying Position



## MissCarlyRenee (Jun 11, 2012)

Does anyone else have a hedgie that lays with their back legs all contorted like so? (The best description I can give it is having chicken legs. :roll: )


----------



## MurE (Aug 29, 2011)

Don't worry, that's something we call "splatting". All hedgies seem to do it when they are hot and relaxed. Sometimes their legs will be like your hedgehog's. Sometimes only one leg is out. Sometimes they will be spread eagled. It is very entertaining to oogle at.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Yup.  They're so flexible, it makes for all sorts of funny positions.


----------



## MissCarlyRenee (Jun 11, 2012)

Well that's a relief. It certainly is an odd position to sleep in, but if he's happy, then I'm happy.


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

I was giving one of my girls a bath the other day, and she decided to sit with her legs out spread eagle and pee. It was hilarious


----------



## Mommatobe (Apr 5, 2012)

Emma does that and the full "spread eagle" when she is super content. I was a little concerned at first too, they like to make us worry!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Splatting ^_^ It's very normal. Kashi does it even more to an extreme, like this:


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> Splatting ^_^ It's very normal. Kashi does it even more to an extreme


That second picture is hilarious! :lol:


----------



## Ela (May 16, 2012)

Omg so cute! =D I have a few of Tank like that too, I'll post some later. It can brighten a bad day when I see him relaxed like that.

If anyone has any more, I'd love to see them!


----------



## MurE (Aug 29, 2011)

Here's Poggle's one legged splat. He loves his curved PVC pipe 
[attachment=0:3abb1b79]one legged splat.jpg[/attachment:3abb1b79]


----------



## Pawlove (Sep 16, 2010)

I just love it when they do this!  I have some pictures of Milkiey splatting but I still can't tranfer the data to my comp.


----------



## MissCarlyRenee (Jun 11, 2012)

These photos are just too cute! Hedgies sure are funny little critters. :lol:


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

SPLAT! :lol: 
I love when Thistle does this.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Haha this is my favorite of Squiggys splats, he stuffed his head in the couch cushions and passed out :lol: Love my silly boy


----------



## meggles1410 (Jun 18, 2012)

hehe here is caspa laying funny  
honestly looked like he was enjoying a good old cuddle


----------



## OllieTheHedgie (Aug 4, 2012)

Ollie sleeps in every sleeping position possible! He loves to spread out and take up space! :lol:


----------



## ktdid (Aug 7, 2012)

I love hedgie splats. I think it is their adorable little butts that do me in. Here is Fitzwilliam splatting.


----------



## Mommatobe (Apr 5, 2012)

Not a "splat" but this is Emma's new favourite position when hanging out with Mom on the couch!


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

Neytiri's Nursing submissive splat


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

:shock: Tabi. That is the cutest dang photo I've ever seen. Pictures like that make me want to be a breeder


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

Teehee! I was so lucky to get that picture. I creeped in and peeked in the bin and saw neytiri was laying out of the blanket with her head under so she thought she was covered. I got closer and the babies didnt seem to mind so I snapped a pic. Neytiri eventually figured it out and huffed at me to go away so I did. :lol:


----------



## ktdid (Aug 7, 2012)

OMG that pic! *squee*


----------

